# 찾아가 주세요



## 82riceballs

I read the following notice and was wondering what it meant?

어제밤 이위치에서 만원을 주웠습니다! 주인분이 찾아가 주세요~^^
I picked up 10,000 won last night here. I'm looking for the owner?

What I dont get is the 찾아가 주세요? 
Can you also just say, 주인분을 찾는 중이에요.??

Thanks in advance)


----------



## Kross

Both sound fine in this case.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks good to know!
i still don't know what 주인분이 찾아가다 주세요 means though... "Please go find the owner?"


----------



## Rance

주인분이 _찾아가_ (찾아가다 sounds wrong to me) 주세요 is more like "if you are the owner please come and pick it up"
주인분을 찾는 중이에요 is more like "I'm looking for the owner."


----------



## 82riceballs

Oh ok got it thanks so much
Is there a reason it is 찾아가 주세요 amd now 찾아와 주세요?


----------



## Rance

Yes, they almost mean the same, but there's subtle difference in meaning as is case with every other words with -오다 and -가다.

It might be easy if you think this way.
If you pick up an item from place A to place B.
From perspective from place A, you should use 찾아오다.
From perspective from any there place including B but not A, you should use 찾아가다.

어제 철수한테서 사진 찾아왔니? 
Did you pick up the pictures yesterday from 철수(_and come back with them_)?

어제 나 없을 때 사진 찾아갔니?
Did you pick up the pictures yesterday_ (from my place and leave with them) _when I wasn't around?


----------



## 82riceballs

Ah I see!! So 찾아가다 means to come pick something up and leave with it! Thank you for your enlightening explanation

I guess I was confusing it for 찾으로 가다


----------



## Rance

I think I phrased my reply incorrectly..
The perspective part I did the opposite...though the sample sentences are fine.

Let me try to rectify previous reply:


> It might be easy if you think this way.
> If you pick up an item from place A to place B.
> From perspective from *place B*, you should use 찾아오다.
> From perspective from *any other place including A but not B*, you should use 찾아가다.
> 
> 어제 철수한테서*(place A)* 사진 찾아왔니?
> Did you pick up the pictures yesterday from 철수(_and come back with them_ *to my/our place, place B*)?
> 
> 어제 나 없을 때 사진 찾아갔니?
> Did you pick up the pictures yesterday_ *(from my place - place A)* _when I wasn't around?



I highlighted the change with bold characters.

In case of 찾으로 가다/오다, the focus is visiting a place for the purpose of picking up and not the action of picking up.
Hence the perspective is shifted.
If you are trying to pick up an item from *place A *to *place B*.
From perspective from *place A,* you should use 찾으로 오다.
From perspective from *any other place including B but not A*, you should use 찾아가다.

엄마: 아들, 어제 사진관으로 사진 *찾으로 갔니*? or 아들, 어제 사진관에서 *사진 찾아왔니*?

사진관주인: 나 없을때 사진 찾으로 *왔었니*? or 나 없을때 사진 *찾아갔니*?

I feel like I'm sounding way too confusing.
Probably more simple to write English counterpart.
찾으로 오다 = coming to pick up.
찾으로 가다 = heading to pick up
찾아오다 = picking up, then coming
찾아가다 = picking up, then leaving


----------



## vientito

where's the 면?


----------



## Rance

Can you clarify your question vientito?


----------



## vientito

Rance said:


> Can you clarify your question vientito?



Does 주다 above function as a 보조동사 (auxiliary verb) toward 찾아가다?

If it is not so,  I would have said 주인분이 찾아오면 주세요 myself or 주인분이 찾아와야만 주세요

As a 보조동사 the meaning of 주다 is definitely different from that.


----------



## Rance

Ah, it's more like suffix than 보조동사 in this case.
찾아가다  is a single word.

In your examples, the meaning of 찾아오면 becomes slightly different.
In previous examples of 찾아가다/찾아가다, it also contains the action after picking up, either coming back, or going away.
For your examples, it lacks the action after picking up, hence it's safe to assume it uses other meaning, which is  _to visit or to drop by_.

주인분이 찾아오면 주세요.
If the owner drops by, then pass it to him.

주인분이 찾아와야만 주세요.
Only pass it to him if the owner drops by. (Don't visit the owner's place to give it to him. Let the owner come to visit.)

I think you probably meant the following sentence.
주인분이 찾으로 오면 주세요.
If the owner comes to pick up, please pass it to him.
And here 오면 is used as 보조동사.


----------



## vientito

Rance said:


> Ah, it's more like suffix than 보조동사 in this case.
> 찾아가다  is a single word.
> 
> In your examples, the meaning of 찾아오면 becomes slightly different.
> In previous examples of 찾아가다/찾아가다, it also contains the action after picking up, either coming back, or going away.
> For your examples, it lacks the action after picking up, hence it's safe to assume it uses other meaning, which is  _to visit or to drop by_.
> 
> 주인분이 찾아오면 주세요.
> If the owner drops by, then pass it to him.
> 
> 주인분이 찾아와야만 주세요.
> Only pass it to him if the owner drops by. (Don't visit the owner's place to give it to him. Let the owner come to visit.)
> 
> I think you probably meant the following sentence.
> 주인분이 찾으로 오면 주세요.
> If the owner comes to pick up, please pass it to him.
> And here 오면 is used as 보조동사.



Oh a suffix.... combining three actions into one (찾다+가다+주다)

OK...  now I understand what you meant previously, just that I don't typically see three action verbs combined into one (though I am aware of that possibility)


----------



## Ahyeon

I picked up 10,000 won last night here. Its owner come and reclaim it. In general, we say, "어젯 밤 여기서 만원을 주웠습니다. 주인은 찾아가세요." This is a normal expression for that. And it means exactly the same. "주인분이 찾아가 주세요~^^" is a little .


----------



## Rance

Ahyeon said:


> I picked up 10,000 won last night here. Its owner come and reclaim it. In general, we say, "어젯 밤 여기서 만원을 주웠습니다. 주인은 찾아가세요." This is a normal expression for that. And it means exactly the same. "주인분이 찾아가 주세요~^^" is a little .



For most people(including myself), "주인은 찾아가세요" is probably the expression I'd use for this case.
However two expressions are not completely identical.
With -주다 as 보조동사, 찾아가 주세요 shows more pleading than 찾아가세요.
One can be overly nice and/or have other circumstances to be so.
However one doesn't usually have to plead to have money picked up.


----------

